# Kwame Brown, Bobcats agree to deal



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> A reunion that no one in the NBA expected will be taking place in Charlotte this season when Kwame Brown suits up for the Michael Jordan-owned Bobcats.
> 
> Brown's agent, Mark Bartelstein, told ESPN.com on Monday that the 27-year-old has agreed to sign a one-year deal with the Bobcats.
> 
> ...


MJ/Kwame part two! stay tuned!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This should be fun.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

eh. Not really relevant. We already have plenty of mediocre big men. We're giving him the minimum so there's no impact on the cap situation. We're still looking at a gaping hole at the point and unless we do something about that this season is going to be very bad...Unless DJ rediscovers his game and then discovers Tiby Archibald's game too.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Barring any trades, and completely ignoring the Kwame Brown signing, the 'Cats should really go after Earl Watson. I'm sure he could be had for a small chunk of the MLE and he knows the game very well.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

I guess Michael doesn't want to give up on this kid.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

cdsniner said:


> I guess Michael doesn't want to give up on this kid.


It was his first important move in his front office career. No one likes to be THAT wrong. He's still holding out hope that a guy like Larry Brown can light a fire under him.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Kwame's not a bad pickup for the league minimum.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Ankle injury to sideline Kwame Brown 4-6 weeks:

http://www.nba.com/2010/news/09/25/kwame.brown.bobcats.injury.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------

